# Chinese german shepherd?



## Sableshep (Feb 25, 2013)

I was browsing Facebook and was appalled by this man a breeding and selling "Chinese german shepherds"! It makes me sad that people are actually buy I these health problem dogs. I'll stick to my normal looking babies.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I wonder if this is a GSD mixed with the Tibetan mastiff?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Same conversation here

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/current-dog-affairs/474362-did-anyone-see.html


----------



## Sableshep (Feb 25, 2013)

That is what I was thinking as the "breeder" also was selling Tibetan mastiffs and other breeds


----------



## Sableshep (Feb 25, 2013)

Oops did not see that thread!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Maybe the Mods can combine them? I bet they had an accidental breeding and decided to make their own breed.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

llombardo said:


> I wonder if this is a GSD mixed with the Tibetan mastiff?


I said the same thing about them, TM mixed with GS


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

should not be considered a gsd, but i like the looks. a nice looking mixed breed.


----------



## Keeno Beano (Jul 19, 2014)

*Chinese German Shepherd?*

Oh my gosh!! Wow! And no. How could they be selling them as purebred gsds.:silly:


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

I think there kinda cute all big and squishy! But i'd rather have the real deal. Those things look half horse and probably eat jus as much. Not to mention the umm poo factor!


----------



## Sagan (Apr 27, 2013)

Sableshep said:


> It makes me sad that people are actually buy I these health problem dogs.


What health problems are the known to have? I was always told that mixes usually are healthier, at least with orthopedics. Is that wrong?


----------



## Skywalkers Mom (Oct 26, 2012)

Very large mixed dogs. Poor animals, they have severe back slope. Ruined the breed. Hip and leg problems soon.


----------



## PoukieBear (Mar 25, 2014)

it's ugly, what ever it is !


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Ugly.


----------



## Chineseshepmom (Sep 13, 2020)

I actually have one of these babies, she was a rescue but her hips and joints has been checked as well as eyes and heart, she is actually super healthy! Will not be breeding of course but you couldn't ask for a better dog, very smart too


----------

